#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Aligning Text on Both Sides? - Word 2007

## Foppa

I'm creating a program handout and would like the text aligned on both sides...

For example, below is how it will be formatted, and will be centered aligned (or which ever works best):

Title.......................................Name
Title.......................................Name
Title.......................................Name


Is there a way to perfectly align both the left and right sides of each line?
I thought centering all the text would do it, but that doesn't seem to be the case. 

In my example above, everything is aligned perfectly on both sides, because the words are the same. But when using different words for each line, the perfect alignment gets messed up.

----------


## Dunc3142

Set up a right tab at the right margin and use dot leaders. On the page Layout tab, in the Paragraph group click the little box in the lower right corner of the group.  When the paragraph box comes up click the Tabs button (bottom left). and set your tabs. *Remember to click the Set Button*

----------


## FDibbins

Another option might be to set up a small, 2-column table, that way you can align each column however you want

----------


## Dunc3142

A table wouldn't do dot leaders like he had it displayed.

----------


## FDibbins

I was assuming the ......... was to keep things lined up for display here, and were not part of the text

----------

